# Non toxic multinodular goitre Thy3f



## spacecadet (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi, I'm a newbie to your site. Its nice to find a place for information and support. I have a non-toxic multinodular goitre that was rated as Thy3f following fine needle aspiration in both July 2011 and Oct 2011. Its one side only. The other side is Thy2.

July 2011:
T4 11.5 pmol/L
TSH 0.40 mu/l

Nov 2011: 
T4 - 10.4 pmol/L
TSH - 0.21 mu/l

Am I correct in thinking these are indicatiove of a slight swing towards hyperthyroid? The doctor says my thyroid levels are perfectly normal and doesn't really take note of any symptoms I show (depression, bad PMT, 'moodiness', hair loss in the past, weight loss, dry skin, even the short eyebrow thing.)

So where I am at now is that the endocrinologist wants me to have half of my thyroid removed because of the Thy3. And I have been putting this off for ages and ages. I'm scared sh*tless of the risk to my vocal chords and the risk of swinging to hypothyroid and being on meds forever.

He says that if they find cancer, they will then operate again to remove the other half and put me on radioactive iodine treatment. More information that freaks the living daylights out of me.

I had an appointment with the surgeon and I was hoping he'd answer my questions and ease my fears but he was quite cold and impatient and just kept saying it would be fine I should stop worrying.

can anyone offer some advice or information?

Thanks


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I've never heard of the classification system you are referencing and it would help to have the reference range with those TSH and T4 numbers, but I was curious to know if you are on any medication at present?

Regarding the surgery, prior to my thyroidectomy, I had never had surgery and was a total wimp when it came to all things medical. Cried my eyes out the night before the surgery and when I got the hospital, they were a little concerned because my blood pressure was through the rood. I was a wee bit scared. But, you know what? It was easy. Easy peasey. I was up walking around and talking almost as soon as I woke up. The RAI part and going hypo was not entirely pleasant, but it's wasn't awful. It just felt like you had the flu.

The thing is...this thyroid cancer stuff is easily treatable if you catch it early and before it spreads significantly. I fully appreciate not wanting surgery and the angst that goes along with it, but knowing what is going on (cancer or not) and being able to have some control over your health is priceless.

And, for what it's worth, now that the really hard part is over, I haven't felt this good in ages.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

For everyone's learning experience...........

The UK Royal College of Pathologists Thyroid Fine-Needle Aspiration Diagnostic Classification Is a Robust Tool for the Clinical Management of Abnormal Thyroid Nodules.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22156457

Thy3f is of concern.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

spacecadet said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie to your site. Its nice to find a place for information and support. I have a non-toxic multinodular goitre that was rated as Thy3f following fine needle aspiration in both July 2011 and Oct 2011. Its one side only. The other side is Thy2.
> 
> July 2011:
> T4 11.5 pmol/L
> ...












Under the circumstances, I most certainly would heed your doctor's advice about the surgery.

Many here have had the surgery in addition to our good friend Joplin and I am sure they will be along to encourage you and offer support!

In the future, we do need ranges w/results and different labs use different ranges and more especially when we are dealing w/other countries.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Andros said:


> For everyone's learning experience...........
> 
> The UK Royal College of Pathologists Thyroid Fine-Needle Aspiration Diagnostic Classification Is a Robust Tool for the Clinical Management of Abnormal Thyroid Nodules.
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22156457
> ...


Ah, how interesting. Thanks! Yes, then I would really encourage you to consider surgery. Honestly, if there are any specific questions or concerns you have, please don't hesitate to ask. I'm an open book.


----------



## spacecadet (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for your ultra quick responses and your lovely welcome : )

The doctor didn't tell me any ranges. I just compared it to the ones they showed online as being considered 'normal'. i.e.

TSH - (< hyper) 0.4 - 6.0 (> hypo) (USA revised guidelines 2003 0.3 to 3.0 but in UK these not yet accepted)
T4 (<hypo) 4.5 - 12.5 (> hyper)

What do I want to know that would make me feel more certain? I guess my number 1 fear is damage to my vocal chords. I guess I want to understand the risk. I think online the risk is stated as about 1%. I've seen a number of posts on here where the doctor said there is no damage yet the person has problems for a long time after surgery. I asked the surgeon this question and he said its a very 'emotionally charged' area and any problems to voice afterwards are psychological (!!! I think thats a cop out personally. sounds like they just don't understand why this happens). I'm not a professional singer, but singing for pleasure is my most fulfilling form of self expression and emotional release.

I guess I'd like to hear from others who've had the same diagnosis, and had half the thyroid out. How did they get on, did they need meds after, did they find cancer. If they didn't find cancer then is the surgery a waste of time.

Its great to hear that some of you feel loads better after having the surgery and finding the correct dosage of meds. That's really reassuring. Are there no side effects of the medication? and what happens if for some reason you were without medication - how would you feel? could your body still function? All sorts of things could interfere with access to medication - lost bag on holiday etc - what would happen to you without it.

so many questions! sorry.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

spacecadet said:


> Thanks for your ultra quick responses and your lovely welcome : )
> 
> The doctor didn't tell me any ranges. I just compared it to the ones they showed online as being considered 'normal'. i.e.
> 
> ...


Only be sorry for the questions you don't ask. After everyone recovers from religious holidays, you will get lots of attention.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

There are a few folks who have had partials and I'm sure they would be happy to discuss their experiences.

My voice did not change. I was talking shortly after I woke up. That said, damage to the recurrent laryngeal nerve is a possible complication. It's not a complicated surgery, but it is technical because of the surrounding structures. I think I would speak for a lot of people who have had the surgery that finding a highly experience surgeon is best to prevent such damage. I do think the muscles in that area are impacted. While I had no issues drinking or eating, I did have to do both slowly and carefully.

I had a total and could survive without medication for a while, but it's not recommended. I, for example, forgot my meds when I went away this weekend. I was a little sluggish and foggy-headed, but it was tolerable. When I travel by plane, I always carry the pills on my person -- in a purse or my carry on. Additionally, my doctor gives me samples, so I have been able to stockpile a two month supply (at least of this current dose) in case something were to happen.

It takes some time after surgery to find the correct dose (and sometimes the correct medication). It can be frustrating to go through roller coaster sensation of trying different dosages. During that time, there are side effects. I never had bald spots or anything like that, but my hair did fall out at an alarming rate for a while. Every time I changed dosages, I would deal with anxiety, a jittery feeling, etc. I'm seven months out from my surgery and we are still fiddling with the dosage. That process, in all honesty, has been much more difficult than the surgery or RAI, but you get through it and I know there's a light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Welcome! I had a partial thyroidectomy 20 years ago. I had no damage to my voice at all. I recovered well. Apart from having a scratchy throat for a few days, it was not bad at all. Does the surgeon you see do many thyroidectomies?


----------



## spacecadet (Mar 22, 2012)

Gosh, hair loss too? 
The surgeon does 30 ops a year I think he said. Is that a lot? 
I dont seem to get any choice of surgeon. I think he's the ear nose throat surgeon for the whole area.


----------



## spacecadet (Mar 22, 2012)

Im going in on wednesday. Im petrified.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

spacecadet said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie to your site. Its nice to find a place for information and support. I have a non-toxic multinodular goitre that was rated as Thy3f following fine needle aspiration in both July 2011 and Oct 2011. Its one side only. The other side is Thy2.
> 
> July 2011:
> T4 11.5 pmol/L
> ...


I would be more scared of the cancer to be honest w/you. I am sorry this is happening in your life but it seems you have a very very supportive mom and she sure does not want anything to happen to you.

Go for it and get it behind you. That way you will worry no more. Many here have been through what you are going through and worse and they have very happy endings and stories to tell.

I am sure they all will be along to offer support and suggestions combined w/experience.


----------

